# Question about food!



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi, Sorry just got a quick question aboutfood! Just wonderd is it ok to eat prawns and soured cream!(not together!!!) Wasnt sure whether they are safe or not!
thanks stacy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

We usually say to avoid shellfish really.  I'd steer clear to stay on the safe side!

Sorry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

soured cream ok as long as it is pasturised!

Jan


----------

